# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  yahoo ko đăng nhập được

## hvcuong

ko hiểu sao yahoo của em ko đăng nhập đc khi click vào biểu tượng nó hiện ra như vầy : 
dòng phông màu xanh da trời
clayoutengine-tooltip:yahoomessenger.exe-application error
ở dưới là:

the instruction at"0x1003cf62"referenced memory at "0xffffffff". the memory could not be " read".
click on ok to terminate the progam
mấy bác nào pro giúp em với cứ mỗi lần em online yahoo là phai online bằng ie . em ko vô để ghi nick chat luôn. cứ mỗi lần em click vào biểu tượng yahoo thì nó chỉ hiện đồng hồ cát rồi ko thấy gì luôn em ko hiểu sao. mấy anh có thể giải thích cho em được ko#-o#-o#-o

----------


## seobravolaw

lỗi này thường gặp ở ym9, dùng bản 8 ổn định hơn

----------


## jindo11111

ùh có thể là nó vị thiếu 1 cái file nào đó. bạn thử down bản mới về xem.

----------


## baohanhtivilcd

bạn download bản ym mới về, chắc là nó thiếu file thôi !

----------


## mcqueen

tui down bản mới về thì nó vẫn vậy mà. làm nhiều lần rồi

----------


## xuantruong.seo

em làm như các anh nói rồi nhưng khi đang cài nó tiếp tục hiện lên dòng chữ đó và khi cài xong retas lại máy mà vẫn ko vô được. dù em cài yahoo phiên bản nào đi nữa. ko biết có bị gì trong mấy tính ko. ai chỉ giùm em cái

----------


## acek62

mình cũng bị vậy. nhưng chỉ cài lại y!m 8.o là ok. bạn download tại link: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=tlmrh7t4

----------


## thangtnpt0021

cau xem xem co phai may bi con kavo ko may minh hum no cung bi the ma

----------


## intembaohanh

đơn giản nhất là bạn remove cái cũ đi rồi donw load cái mới về rồi cài lại là xài được, mà xài bản 8.0 thôi , sẽ kô có lỗi này đâu

----------


## taitrochoifree11

oh, trường hợp của bạn giống trường hợp hôm trc của bạn mình, mình cũng làm đủ cách như các pro nói trên mà cũng ko dc, vậy mà ko hiểu sao tự nhiên mấy ngày sau nó lại ko bị thía nữa và trở lại bình thường, mình cũng thấy lạ ghê, hiiihi

----------


## xuxulinh0993

mấy ngày trước mình cài hide ip, vào yahoo ko được nhưng khi stop hide ip thì vào yahoo được

----------


## gaunhoiboom

mấy bạn tìm cái yahoo ofline để dành, đở phải tốn vài chục mê để install ,cái này mình thấy rất có lợi

----------


## daohoa

*yh 9 nhiều lỗi lắm!!! quay về dùng yh 8 thì hơn!!
*

----------

